

How Siri will change our classrooms - manndog
http://prezi.com/v10kmyn5ym97/how-siri-will-change-our-classrooms/

======
vezzy-fnord
Oh yes, another proposed silver bullet to latch onto for improving education.

The presentation makes this out to bring very profound changes, but this is
something I honestly doubt. A voice-controlled information aggregator might
prove useful for quick lookups, but it won't dispense in-depth research.

It's almost as if they think Siri will make schools obsolete. Then you have
the ethical conundrums of proprietary software to contemplate as well for such
a core part of your curriculum.

